# Poulenc



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

What do you think about this controversial composer? Are his works something like genial or fake? I admire two things: 1. his natural musical talent...he isn't type of "intelectual" or universal composer, but his works have idea, stroke and melodic invention. 2. he is original and has characteristic, easy recognizable style. From his orchestral works I like especially *Concerto for two pianos* (neoclassicism par excellance) and *Concerto for organ, strings and timpani*. Among chamber works there is lovely *Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano* and mainly three excellent *sonatas for woodwinds* - oboe, flute and clarinet. In these works Poulenc renders perfect sense for character and abilities of these instruments. He has also tuneful songs and choral works. I even think, that his operas are the best French operas of the 20th century. La Voix humaine and Le mamelles de Tiresias are atypical, but there isn't any reason for *Dialogues des Carmelités* can't be played more often. Maybe for less known name of composer or its religious topic?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Being an organist, I simply enjoy listening to the _Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani_. I never tire of that piece. My recording of this is with Maurice Durufle (organ) and Georges Prêtre conducting the Orchestre National De L'O.R.T.F


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Krummhorn said:


> Being an organist, I simply enjoy listening to the _Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani_. I never tire of that piece. My recording of this is with Maurice Durufle (organ) and Georges Prêtre conducting the Orchestre National De L'O.R.T.F


I like that Poulenc in this concerto enriched traditional heavy and "clerical" aspect of organ with spirited and witty themes. I enjoy also filing sound of organ and dramatic atmosphere of the work. But I have to admit that I don't know any other Organ concerto from 20th century. It is really pitty, that this royal instrument wasn't more used by composers in genre of concerto.

I have recording with Simon Preston and André Previn.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Poulenc's choral works. His "Gloria", for example, revolves around a very clever use of I/iii tension that really propels the piece. Poulenc's motets aren't bad, either.


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm a Poulenc fan myself. I like the Organ Concerto, the Concert Champetre for Harpsichord, and the Concerto for 2 pianos. Of the choral works, I really like the Mass in G major and the Gloria. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Maxie (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a great admirer of the Gloria too. I once sang it and I think especially the Agnus Dei is very beautiful.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Concert Champêtre* for harpsichord don't delight me very much...I find work something like fragmentery. I think harpsichord resounds very interesting in chamber ensemble, but it is not capable concerto instrument. Also, musical ideas in this work aren't so interesting than in Concerto for two pianos...


----------

